# Einen TimerTask automatisch aufrufen



## Pladeus (11. Jan 2007)

Hallo , ich müsste einen Timer Task aufrufen lassen , der allerdings schon von anfang an , also ab dem Deployen im Appserver laufen sollte.

Oder ihn in eine Bean packen , und via RMI starten und stoppen.

Könnte mal wer nen Implementierungs vorschlage machen ?

Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

Könnte eine Scheduler MBean helfen?
Oder du lagerst die eigentliche Funktion in eine SessionBean aus, die dann von Remote oder deinem Timer gestartet wird. Ich würde aber die MBean vorziehen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Pladeus (11. Jan 2007)

Ja vielen Dank.

Es ist letzlich eben noch in der Planungsphase.

Wie werden die denn registriert bzw. Initiert, als beim starten der ear, oder war app?

Gruss


----------



## Pladeus (11. Jan 2007)

Ja natuerlich , kommt eien SessionBean zum Einsatz!

Man kann ja beides nehmen ...


Bloss weis ich nich so viel ueber die MBean Tech


----------



## Hemodi (14. Jan 2007)

Da musst du glaub ich einen Client Seitigen ansatz suchen.

Die EJB stellt lediglich die abbildunge der Resourcen , oder der Logik der Modelierten Daten , Sicher verpackt , dar.

So das nicht jeder die Informationen, DB Acces usw. aus der Anwendung Recompilieren (Dissasamblen) kann.



Das eigentliche "getue" übernehmen Client Sewitige Anwendungen, die wie jede Anwendung mit einer Main Methode ausgerüstet sein kann.

Dort kannst du nach einer erfolgreichen Registrierung im APP Server , dann auch "Unter Umständen" eine solche Funktion Implementieren.


----------

